#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Aplicativo Android para monitorar equipamentos em rede publica

## eassis

Desenvolvi um aplicativo para me ajudar no monitoramento de rede, servidores, mikrotik, câmeras de segurança.

Sei que existem várias opções no mercado, mas precisava de um para atender minha necessidade.

Pode ser que sirva para alguns aqui do grupo.

Consigo monitorar Mikrotik na porta 8291, consigo monitorar servidor web na porta 80, servidor de email pop, caso tenha uma porta redirecionada para Câmeras, consigo verificar o status.

Aplicativo fácil, pois posso manter logado e só tenho abrir o app e clicar em Monitoramento.

Google:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...4sti.checkhost

Apple:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/chec...l=pt&ls=1&mt=8



Att;

Eduardo Assis
www.n4sti.com.br

----------

